#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Лама Сонам Дордже / Тайная космология Дзогчен

## Же Ка

*Лама Сонам Дордже
Тайная космология Дзогчен.
перевод ламы Сонама Дордже; редактор А.Батагов;
Москва, Рангджунг Еше, Ганга / 2011 – 320 стр. / тираж 1500
Дата выхода из печати – март 2011*
_______________________________
Дорогие друзья! Центр Рангджунг Еше Россия – Украина совместно с издательством "Ганга" готовит к изданию книгу ламы Сонама Дордже «Тайная космология Дзогчен».

Книга является первой частью издания, посвященного учениям из Раздела Устных Наставлений Великого Совершенства, ДЗОГЧЕН МЕН НГАК ДЭ, УПАДЕША, на основе семнадцати тантр Дзогчен Мен Нгак Дэ и тибетского текста Лонгчена Рабджама «Сокровищница Драгоценных Слов и Смысла».

_В этой книге содержатся глубочайшие знания о происхождении Вселенной и нашей галактики, эволюции самсары и нирваны, коренных причинах заблуждения и развитии человека на внешнем и внутреннем уровне. Текст великого мастера Дзогчен XIV века, Лонгчена Рабджама, объясняется здесь Ламой Сонамом Дордже с позиций классической буддийской мысли и современных научных знаний о Вселенной, макрокосмосе и энергии, что создаёт беспрецедентную картину мироздания и нашего места в нём._

На сайте Интернет-магазина центра Рангджунг Еше Россия – Украина www.kurukulla.ru открыта предварительная подписка на книгу. До 30 марта у вас есть возможность приобрести книгу со скидкой.

Вся прибыль от деятельности магазина в данный момент направляется на строительство храма Гомпы Тубтен Линг и ретритного центра в Подмосковье; это будет происходить и в обозримом будущем.

@ http://rangjungyeshe.ru/index.php

----------

Alekk (03.03.2011), AlexThunder (29.11.2012), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (02.03.2011), Koguchi (03.03.2011), Samadhi Undercover (03.03.2011), Svarog (05.03.2011), YanaYa (01.03.2011), Вангчен (01.03.2011), Дордже (01.03.2011), Иван Денисов (09.04.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.03.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (02.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (01.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Эволюция нирваны, это забавно

----------

Dondhup (03.03.2011), Дифо (03.03.2011), Иван Денисов (09.04.2011), Иосиф В (04.03.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> Эволюция нирваны, это забавно


а что, действительно, интересная здесь тема может получиться... Олег, тебе её и создавать, ко-ли уж сам это подметил  :Wink:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> действительно, интересная здесь тема может получиться... в другом только месте


Женя. В плане "эволюции нирваны" темы не получится. Нигде, кроме сайтов по оккультизму. Извини, но тему, которая не ведет ни к чему создавать не стоит

----------

Dondhup (03.03.2011), Дифо (03.03.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> Женя. В плане "эволюции нирваны" темы не получится. Нигде, кроме сайтов по оккультизму. Извини, но тему, которая не ведет ни к чему создавать не стоит


 Согласен. Ляп очевидный. Просто интересно было бы узнать, что именно имели в виду те, кто составлял такую рецензию, м.б. читать следует так - *(знания о) ... (эволюции сансары) и (нирваны)* , а не так, как это ты увидел - знание о ... эволюции (сансары и нирваны)
но, к сожалению, таким образом, скобок не принято в литературе расставлять... осталось подождать ответа из самой книги =)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> тогда просто опечатка - не нирваны, а нирванЕ =)


эволюции самсары и нирване?

Опечатка не лучше. Тут же ясно сказано - *знание об эволюции самсары и нирваны*. Тут даже добавлять уже нечего. А уж про "нашу галактику" просто можно молчать.

----------


## Же Ка

> ... А уж про "нашу галактику" просто можно молчать.


 извини, в ретрите был... а что - она уже не "наша", да?... или пока рано об этом ещё? =)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> а что - уже не "наша", да? =)


Да не. Просто забавляет рецензия. Редкостная...

----------


## Же Ка

> Да не. Просто забавляет рецензия. Редкостная...


рецензии вообще забавно читать... ну, так ведь их для того и пишут, я так полагаю =) (хотя - не знаю - я их редко читаю=)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Подписался. Такую книгу нельзя пропускать)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Больше всего понравилась обложка!
Автор - Лама Сонам Дордже
Предмет - Тайная космология Дзогчен
Чуть ниже - про малоизвестный тибетский текст некоего Лонгчен Рабчжама!
О времена, о нравы!
Бились мы тут когда-то за тайны Дзогчена в одном томе - на два тома сил уже не хватит.

----------

Ann Ginger (23.03.2011), Denli (03.03.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Смущает меня, что Тайную Космологию с Глубочайшими Знаниями продают вот так вот запросто.
Наверняка там будет и пурга про квантовую механику мозга.

----------

Иван Денисов (09.04.2011)

----------


## YanaYa

[QUOTE=Денис Евгеньев;
Наверняка там будет и пурга про квантовую механику мозга.[/QUOTE]

Нет, об этом в книге ничего нет, должна вас разочаровать :Smilie:

----------

Дордже (03.03.2011), Мошэ (16.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2011)

----------


## Alekk

Думаю, книга раскрывает подробнее эту лекцию Ламы Олега:
Основа, путь и плод Великого совершенства (164 Мб).
Там как раз про космологию.

----------

YanaYa (04.03.2011), Дордже (04.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2011)

----------


## YanaYa

> Думаю, книга раскрывает подробнее эту лекцию Ламы Олега:
> Основа, путь и плод Великого совершенства (164 Мб).
> Там как раз про космологию.


Помимо этого подробно освещен процесс внутреутробного развития человеческого существа.  (Вторая глава трактата Лонгченпы с комментарием ламы)

----------

Alekk (04.03.2011), Дордже (04.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2011)

----------


## Svarog

> Смущает меня, что Тайную Космологию с Глубочайшими Знаниями продают вот так вот запросто.
> Наверняка там будет и пурга про квантовую механику мозга.


Да не смущайтесь!
Знаете поговорку: "не в коня корм"?
Кто не готов еще - в одно ухо влетит из другого вылетит. Но может что-нибудь и правильно усвоится. И будет благо  :Smilie:

----------

Ann Ginger (23.03.2011), sherab (13.03.2011), YanaYa (21.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2011)

----------


## YanaYa

Дорогие друзья,
Книга ламы Сонама Дордже *"Тайная космология Дзогчен"* вышла из печати!



Напоминаем, что до 30 марта действует льготная цена, подробнее http://kurukulla.ru/product/tajnaja-...gija-dzogchen/
*Все средства, полученные от реализации книги непосредственно центром Рангджунг Еше или через интернет-магазин kurukulla.ru, направляются на строительство Храма Тубтен Линг Гомпа в Подмосковье.*

Начиная с *24 марта* вы можете приобрести книгу в интернет-магазине kurukulla.ru или в Буддийском зале  центра "Открытый мир" непосредственно перед началом практик: вторник, четверг – 19.30, воскресенье – 19.00 (следите за расписанием на сайте http://rangjungyeshe.ru)

*24 марта с 18.00 до 19.30* в в Буддийском зале  центра "Открытый мир" будет осуществляться продажа и самовывоз книги для сделавших заказ на сайте kurukulla.ru. 
____________

Доставка предзаказанных книг по России будет осуществляться наложенным платежом.
Доставка предзаказанных книг за пределы России, к сожалению, может осуществляться только по предоплате. Просьба связаться по этому поводу по емэйл kurukulla@bk.ru

Заказать книгу и уточнить способы оплаты и доставки:
емэйл kurukulla@bk.ru
+7 (903) 670-34-00;
(c 10:00 до 20:00); 
Skype: kurukulla.ru 
ICQ: 638270846

----------

Rushny (27.03.2011), Же Ка (30.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (30.03.2011)

----------


## YanaYa

Сегодня последний день, когда действует льготная цена, подробнее http://kurukulla.ru/product/tajnaja-...gija-dzogchen/

31 марта, в четверг, c 18.00 до 19.30 в в Буддийском зале центра "Открытый мир" будет осуществляться продажа и самовывоз книги для сделавших заказ на сайте kurukulla.ru. 
____________

Доставка предзаказанных книг по России будет осуществляться наложенным платежом.
Доставка предзаказанных книг за пределы России, к сожалению, может осуществляться только по предоплате. Просьба связаться по этому поводу по емэйл kurukulla@bk.ru

Заказать книгу и уточнить способы оплаты и доставки:
емэйл kurukulla@bk.ru
+7 (903) 670-34-00;
(c 10:00 до 20:00); 
Skype: kurukulla.ru 
ICQ: 638270846

----------


## YanaYa

Дорогие друзья,
Для тех кто уже заказал или хочет приобрести книгу "Тайная космология Дзогчен"
http://kurukulla.ru/product/tajnaja-...gija-dzogchen/

*14 апреля* c 19.00 до 19.30 в в Буддийском зале центра "Открытый мир" будет осуществляться продажа и самовывоз книги для сделавших заказ на сайте kurukulla.ru.


____________

Доставка предзаказанных книг по России будет осуществляться наложенным платежом.
Доставка предзаказанных книг за пределы России, к сожалению, может осуществляться только по предоплате. Просьба связаться по этому поводу по емэйл kurukulla@bk.ru

Заказать книгу и уточнить способы оплаты и доставки:
емэйл kurukulla@bk.ru
+7 (903) 670-34-00;
(c 10:00 до 20:00); 
Skype: kurukulla.ru 
ICQ: 638270846

----------

